# Where are you riding this year? 2010



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2010)

Kinda like the threads we do for skiing every year; where do you plan on riding this year?

I'll mostly be at Nass, I want to hit Nepaug a few more times than last year, also WH rez, case, and penwood are on the radar for multiple visits.  I would also like to branch out to some more areas in CT, as well as MA.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 16, 2010)

I would like to find someplace local that has less wind-sucking hills.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I would like to find someplace local that has less wind-sucking hills.



That doesn't sound like fun!  I like the challenge of longish climbs, plus what goes up must come down! :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 16, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That doesn't sound like fun!  I like the challenge of longish climbs, plus what goes up must come down! :beer:


Some of the hills are just brutal at Lewis Morris.  The rest of them are good fun.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 16, 2010)

local pa spots:
salisbury, jordan park, blue (lift assisted), locust lake, wiessport, jim thorpe, south mt's (lehigh and emmaus)
trips:
allamuchy-nj, raystown-pa, shindagin/hammond hills-ny. also got a wedding in the dacks in june - maybe parlay it into a whiteface or kingdom trails ride...

root ya got to get out for some mtb fun!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 16, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> local pa spots:
> root ya got to get out for some mtb fun!


I get out locally about once or twice a week.  My current "deal" with Mrs Root makes overnight  MTB trips difficult at best.  If we're out visiting the in-laws in Bangor, I'll hit you or Toast up about getting a ride in.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 16, 2010)

the local disc golf course for quick RAW's; spring mountain, french creek, green lane, wissahickon, perkiomen trail with SMH jr in the trailer...would like to try to get up to jim thorpe


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2010)

I am going to try to hit Waldo a couple times per week in the morning.  I need to get back to Nass.  Haven't ridden there since I broke my ass.  I need to get out to Trumbull as well.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh, I'll add this, I do want to try out Blue's lift-serviced Downhill Mountain Biking this off-season.  I guess it was so successful, that this summer they are even offering a season pass for it.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 16, 2010)

Local - Bond Brook Trail Network, Hallowell Res, UMaine Trails, Bradbury Mountain

A Bit of Travel - 

In New Hampshire - Bear Brook State Park 

In VT -  Saxon Hil, Sunny Hollow, KT, Sleepy Hollow, and the Hinesburg Town Forest.  

I am hoping to get down to CT at least once or twice to do some biking and visit my relatives that live in Manchester and Cheshire.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I am hoping to get down to CT at least once or twice to do some biking and visit my relatives that live in Manchester and Cheshire.



Let us know when you come down, there's plenty of guys in the area to show you around!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2010)

Probably going to get a lot of RAW's in at Case Mtn this year since my office is 5 minutes away now. Will do the Nass rides on weekends and want to get back to Nepaug and Mesh.

Going to try and get a RAW in next week if work cooperates.


----------



## Paul (Mar 16, 2010)

The Mesh

Case

The Shenipsit


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 16, 2010)

Paul said:


> The Mesh
> 
> Case
> 
> The Shenipsit



all of these plus

Penwood
wh Rez
Nepaug
Nass
Bachelor Street
Earls trail
Robinson St park
Granville Gorge
Millers Pond
Lynn Wood (atleast twice)
Vietnam ( atleast twice)
Highland Mt Bike Park (a couple of times)
Millstone in VT


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 16, 2010)

Paul said:


> The Mesh
> 
> Case
> 
> The Shenipsit



we need to get Jamie to Mesh, he will hit alot of that crazy stuff.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 16, 2010)

Most likely will spend most of my time at Nass but hope to get back to some of the places I rode last year: Brooksvale, The Rez, Robinson SP, Kingdom Trails, Nepaug, Penwood, Waldo, Upper Gussy etc. Would also like to check out some new to me areas like Millers Pond, Sunny Valley, Burr Pond, MIllstone, and Case. So much riding to do..... I best get cracking ASAP.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2010)

Mostly Nasshegan on the weekends which is the norm. Will hit up Nepaug a few times. Would like to get to Penwood with dry conditions. The Rez is in play for several RAWs for sure. Would like to add Trumbull and Case to the hit list, but we'll see.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 16, 2010)

I am really eager to get back on the stunt trail at Case and do som exploring at Mesh.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Oh, I'll add this, I do want to try out Blue's lift-serviced Downhill Mountain Biking this off-season.  I guess it was so successful, that this summer they are even offering a season pass for it.



Post up when you're coming out - I plan on hitting it a few times also


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Mar 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> all of these plus
> 
> Penwood
> wh Rez
> ...



Any of these in MA?


----------



## Paul (Mar 31, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> we need to get Jamie to Mesh, he will hit alot of that crazy stuff.


No doubt. I could really use a good humbling. :roll:


Hergini Coop74 said:


> Any of these in MA?



Quite a few of them are.


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 31, 2010)

anywhere i can. i'm sorry.i couldn't resist


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 31, 2010)

Hergini Coop74 said:


> Any of these in MA?



About 4 or 5 of them are in MA, what town do you live in?

Bachelor Street - amherst
Earls - Amherst
Robinson - agawam / feeding hills
Granville Gorge - Granville
Vietnam - out near worcestor


----------



## Paul (Mar 31, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> About 4 or 5 of them are in MA, what town do you live in?
> 
> Bachelor Street - amherst
> Earls - Amherst
> ...



Location says East Hampton, CT

I think she may work near Amherst, tho...:roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 31, 2010)

Hergini Coop74 said:


> Any of these in MA?





Paul said:


> Location says East Hampton, CT
> 
> I think she may work near Amherst, tho...:roll:



Maybe you two should hook up and ride together sometimes....


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 31, 2010)

Paul said:


> Location says East Hampton, CT
> 
> I think she may work near Amherst, tho...:roll:



is she one of those lame engineer types?


----------



## Paul (Mar 31, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe you two should hook up and ride together sometimes....



I dunno, MA is kinda far...



MR. evil said:


> is she one of those lame engineer types?



Nah, one of the cooler ones, I'm one of the lame ones.


----------



## Marc (Apr 1, 2010)

Paul said:


> Nah, one of the cooler ones, I'm one of the lame ones.



No chit?  Have I sent you out your lame-ass engineering club decoder ring yet?


----------

